# Official 2010 December TD Voting Poll



## sumosmoke (Jan 2, 2011)

The results of the December 2010 throwdown were 4 creative entries with the ham theme. 

_*The voting poll will be open until midnight EST, 1/7/2010*_

Here are the entries:

1. Mr. Hammy the Meatman - Two Hams and Two Beer Brats slow smoked to juicy perfection on Hickory and Cherry wood. Cherries for buttons, pineapple scarf and broom, black olive eyes and mouth, and a carrot nose.  Frosty ain't got nothin on Hammy.








2. Ham and cheese panini, ham pizza, ham and cheese abts and ground ham oink balls







3. Happy New Year Ham







4. AMNS Smoked Torchon of Foie Gras w/ cured ham center; and phyllo cups with same


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Very creative entries, I'd like a portion of each. It's all good my friend.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 2, 2011)

Great Job!

I'm with Rich....Please Forward a portion to me too!!!

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 2, 2011)

Another good month with some great entries and you folks are really making it tough too. Great Job to all that entried.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 2, 2011)

well those four look good,  but gotta say i thought we would have more entries with ham!


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 2, 2011)

Man I so wanted to enter & just got caught up in everything else:(


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 2, 2011)

Man I so wanted to enter & just got caught up in everything else:(


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 3, 2011)

BUMP, BUMP, BUMP!


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hard choice, all looked good.


----------



## shooter1 (Jan 4, 2011)

They all look great but I am surprised we only had 4 entries as well. Maybe we should of done prime rib for the throwdown. Good luck to all!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 4, 2011)

BUMP, BUMP, BUMP!


----------



## rdknb (Jan 4, 2011)

all those look good


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 4, 2011)

With the travel and the holidays I just have to look this time.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 5, 2011)

bump for more votes...


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 5, 2011)

One good bump deserves another... did that sound right?


----------



## squirrel (Jan 6, 2011)

Great entries! Love the Mr. Hammy, but "Foie Gras" wholly canoly. That's a great idea right there!!!


----------



## bpopovitz (Jan 6, 2011)

What great looking entries.  I dont know how anyone had time to put this together with all the holidays.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 7, 2011)

bump again...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2011)

I almost missed this vote----Got it in!

All look Great----But I LOVE HAM !!---almost as much as Bacon!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 7, 2011)

We are down to the wire folks lets get them votes in...Voting ends today at midnight...


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 7, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## sumosmoke (Jan 7, 2011)

bump


----------

